# Help in Co2 setup.



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am new to this and i dont know how to setup the equipment. I got the ff.
1. 5lb co2 tank
2. Milwaukee MA957 regulator with solenoid
3. Milwaukee Ph controler SMS122
4. Aqua medic Reactor 1000
All of these are used for 1.5yrs....and dont have any documents on how to setup. Need help.pls Thanks. Ps. This will go on my 90G Planted discus tank.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe there's someone in Arlington who can come over and help you. Unfortunately, this weekend is a little dicey as we are hunkering down for Ike. Who know what tomorrow brings, though.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be in Arlington tomorrow (Sunday, Sep 14). In the area of Eastchase/I-30.

Where do you live? 

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah yes, I also suggest you sell the Controller and the AquaMedic reactor. You will do perfectly fine without them and will easily buy a 10 lb. CO2 bottle with part of the money.

A 10 lb. CO2 bottle refil is only a few dollars more than a 5 lb. bottle and lasts forever.

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I went to Pet o rama and True perculia they told me that since my ph controler is old I have to buy a new probe and calibrate it with a liquid. Is this true? Can I trade in my 5lb tank to a 10lb tank?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You don't need the controller. A new probe is about $40. Either sell the controller or forget it in the closet 

Yes you can trade the 5 for a 10. There will be a little charge but it's worth it.

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey niko I leave in south arlington. Im working this weekend. Next weeked I will try to go to that meeting after I get my 90gallon tank. You said just sell my ph controler and reactor??? How do you do it with your Planted discus tank? If you can show some pics or diagram this will help. Thank you. got to go my patients are calling. hehehe P.s. Is my Co2 Equipment ok (milwaukee)?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I also live in South Arlington. If you want to come over some evening after I get off work, you are welcome to do so. I have 2 CO2 setups, 1 with the exact same controller you have and 1 with no controller (just a ph monitor) so you can see the difference in the setups.

I also have some ph calibration fluid and I can check out our controller to see if the probe is bad. If it has been out of the water for a few years, it probably is bad.

pm me with your contact info. I have bowling every Monday and Tuesday but am at home on other weekdays and most weekends.

If you attend the meeting Saturday, there will be a lot of people there who can assist you with how to best hook up your CO2 system.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you crownman. That will be great. I'm still waiting for my tank thats comming this saturday. I will PM you when I get it.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

This link is to a collection of information on pressurized co2

http://webpages.charter.net/bobalston/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2

Enjoy!

Bob


----------

